# Pitbull Cane Corso mix



## scriving

Do any of you guys own one of these dogs if so i would love to see pics.


----------



## christina60546

I bet its a beautiful dog!


----------



## scriving

I own one myself she is good looking i was just wondering if any of you guys have one


----------



## A-Train

I have a friend with what was supposedly a purebread CC but she is fairly small and looks alot like a pit. Only a bit over a year so still young though so not quite sure. Not that it really matters great dog and very pretty. I could try and get a pic. Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## scriving

ya i have some pics i will try to post them in a second


----------



## scriving

Here is one im not on my computer so its kinda hard to get the pictures








here is one when she was a puppy like 4 months old or something








she is a year and 4-5 months now.


----------



## Black Rabbit

She's beautiful  I love the color and her eyes


----------



## scriving

Thanks shes a good dog


----------



## cEElint

my buddy had a Cane Corso from CH lines, not sure of exact bloodline.. cost him $10k


----------



## scriving

never heard of a corso priced that high before


----------



## boogiebot

cute doggie.


----------



## scriving

thank you i think she has a bit of growing left to do


----------



## dixieland

Beautiful dog! I love her face.Very intense looking!


----------



## scriving

ya i thought that was a mean looking pic hahah she is a nice girl though


----------



## cEElint

scriving said:


> never heard of a corso priced that high before


thats just what i was told.. its my buddies roommate's.. i'll try and find get a bloodline / parents info from him


----------



## scriving

alright cool dont know very much about corso bloodlines


----------



## scriving

doesnt seem like a very common mix to me


----------



## American_Pit13

scriving said:


> doesnt seem like a very common mix to me


It is very common in bandogs. If you look on a bandog forum I bet you would find alot more info and pictures.


----------



## dixieland

american_pit13 said:


> It is very common in bandogs. If you look on a bandog forum I bet you would find alot more info and pictures.


And some pics of some very beautiful dogs,like yours.I love me some bandogges!


----------



## scriving

alright cool i will check that out thanks


----------



## scriving

i still havent found pictures of another one of these dogs


----------



## pitbulljojo

I was going to say that in Chicago that it would be a "Bandog". It's a dog thats usually APBT x with some line of mastif - cane, presa dogo. You end up with a huge dog usually running over100lbs. Ive seen them that look like pits and some that have the mastif head and pit bodies. Usually the ones i've seen are brindle - from the mastif side. And if you have a GOOD , REGISTERED cane they can go for 10 grand - but they have to be top of the line with pedigrees out the wazoo. I'm not paying that much unless you have papers


----------



## cEElint

not CC/APBT mixes, just wanted to post em up.. lol

this is Blue, the supposed 10k Corso..he's from CH lines 









this is Blue (left) and Tinkerbell(right)


----------



## Black Rabbit

cEElint said:


> not CC/APBT mixes, just wanted to post em up.. lol
> 
> this is Blue, the supposed 10k Corso..he's from CH lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Blue (left) and Tinkerbell(right)


That's a beautiful dog, he looks huge how big do you suppose that dog is?


----------



## cEElint

he's probably about 1yr 6-7 months if i recall correctly.. he's was 130lbs at 1yr 4mths..
when he stands on his hind legs he's just about in my face.. lol.. i'm 6'2"


----------



## scriving

cEElint said:


> he's probably about 1yr 6-7 months if i recall correctly.. he's was 130lbs at 1yr 4mths..
> when he stands on his hind legs he's just about in my face.. lol.. i'm 6'2"


Thats a big dog


----------



## ROSEANNP

*BELLA*



scriving said:


> Do any of you guys own one of these dogs if so i would love to see pics.


i believe the dog i just adopted is a cane corso/pit mix. she's about 4yrs old & 70lbs. she is a great dog. loves people and other animals. she is very strong and loves to run!!! she also knows her basic commands...sit,stay,high-5 etc.


----------



## cEElint

looks pit/cc


----------



## Black Rabbit

ROSEANNP said:


> i believe the dog i just adopted is a cane corso/pit mix. she's about 4yrs old & 70lbs. she is a great dog. loves people and other animals. she is very strong and loves to run!!! she also knows her basic commands...sit,stay,high-5 etc.


She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMdogs

Its possible but without knowing the history of the breeding you will never know for sure what she is.
Anyone who pays 10k for a Corso IMO got ripped a new one.


----------



## cEElint

thats just what i was told.. i have a feeling he just likes to talk sometimes.. his stories seem a little out there.. lol ... next time i see him i'll ask what bloodline he is


----------



## KMdogs

cEElint said:


> thats just what i was told.. i have a feeling he just likes to talk sometimes.. his stories seem a little out there.. lol ... next time i see him i'll ask what bloodline he is


Possibly, i know what i've paid over the years for working dogs and where i draw the line is probably much less than most..Its all in who you know. $10,000 by any standard that dog better be made of gold if its true.


----------



## Old_Blood

KMdogs said:


> Anyone who pays 10k for a Corso IMO got ripped a new one.


Agree. The "CH lines" gimmick happens in all breeds to. Not to mention he was 130lbs @ only 16months when males should reach about 110lbs at maturity. Monster CC are becoming so popular, especially if they are blue. Hmmmmm why does this feel like dejavu?


----------



## KMdogs

Old_Blood said:


> Agree. The "CH lines" gimmick happens in all breeds to. Not to mention he was 130lbs @ only 16months when males should reach about 110lbs at maturity. Monster CC are becoming so popular, especially if they are blue. Hmmmmm why does this feel like dejavu?


Like ive always said, the large get larger the small get smaller and all get useless. Registries, BYB's people breeding working dogs for the show ring only and people who don't educate themselves and buy these dogs are all killing these breeds one by one. Second everyone new what a Cane Corso was the breed went to hell.


----------



## cEElint

here is a pic of him
both are pure bred CC..not pit/cc


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Roseann that is a B-E-A-utiful dog!!!! As far as Cane Corsos go I have done a lot of research over the last few years as when Nikita passes on (which wont be for a long time) my husband is bent on a Corso that and a buddy of ours is a breeder (a responsible one)... From what I have seen the blue is not a fad in Corsos its always existed but is more popular than the blacks and brindles leading to bybs making a killing on the blues... Yes much like pitties... As with any breed doing research before buying is a must and anyone who paid over $5k for a Corso is off their rocker lol... Our friend who has CH and GCH dogs all over his peds for Sch and a slew of other things prices his dogs in the range of $1500-$4500 depending on what people want... If he has someone that does not plan to do anything with the dogs he forces them into a S/N contract and only gives them the papers after they prove that they have in fact S or N the dog... KM pinned the tail on the donkey people in general just need to learn how to research stuff before purchasing...


----------



## ROSEANNP

kg420 said:


> She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


thank you. she came into the toh animal shelter as a stray.she was obviously a house pet. most of the pits and pit mixes there never get out. i was lucky to find her and make her part of our family. she's just a great dog. i for one would never buy a pet when i can adopt and save an animals life at our local animal shelter.


----------



## ROSEANNP

i adopted a beautiful dog and it cost me $0


----------



## Bullydog780

This is my first post here,stumbled across the site when looking for pictures. I'd like to show you all my 6 month old boy bentley,he is a pitbull cross Italian mastiff (cane corso if you will) he is fixed and when I got him snipped he weighed 60 pounds, that was about 4 weeks ago,haven't had him in for a checkup since but I estimate he's about 65 at least now. Do I need to join a photo uploading site(photobucket etc) to post pictures? I'm writing this from my iPhone and can't attach directly from my photo library? Help much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dmax

where did you get him i also have a6 month old pitbull corso cross i found him on hobbly.com from someone in edmonton


----------



## Bullydog780

Me and a friend originally trained my pups dad then he was given to my buddy Matt who also had a cane corso,they ended up doing the do and having a litter of 14 healthy pups,I paid 50 dollars for my pup and he is outstanding,so well mannered and easily trained,very big dog with a wide chest he's one of the heftier of the litter,there were no intentions to breed the 2 dogs it just happened and I lucked out because prior to th puppies being born I had to put my other pitbull down due to uncontrollable seizing. Very sad day for me but now I've got an excellent pup.


----------



## flgiconic

Not trying to say your buddy is lying but that "CC" is far to big and has almost a bullmastiff face.. Corso's usually have more snout. Looks like maybe a multigen cross.


----------



## AllDogsGoToHeavenEvenPits

ROSEANNP said:


> i believe the dog i just adopted is a cane corso/pit mix. she's about 4yrs old & 70lbs. she is a great dog. loves people and other animals. she is very strong and loves to run!!! she also knows her basic commands...sit,stay,high-5 etc.


I looked at her body structure and how she has the white on her paws and also her ears! I think that's what my dog might be, corso/pit! Her name is Ausar, she's around 4yrs also..










Yes? No?


----------



## Thor

I own a Pitbull/Cane Corso. Beautiful dog. He looks exactly like a combination of the two. He weights about 90 lbs. long body and proportionate. Built nice. His face is like Cane Corso. Although he is half pitbull. He thinks like a Cane Corso. As you know, it is important with mix breeds to find out which state, mentally, you dog functions out of. In mix breeds they can function mentally out of either one depending on the situation and circumstances they are put in. In essence, you have two dogs in one. My suggestion, take the time to learn your dog and you will enjoy the pup a lot more and know his capabilities when in certain conditions. Have fun and good luck

Thor
3/11/2013


----------



## ROSEANNP

*My bella*

here is a pic of my rescued shelter dog. she is a cane corso/pit mix


----------

